# what are these?



## lorihadams (Feb 26, 2010)

We were given some rabbits a while ago and I think one is a holland lop but not sure what the others are. We are thinking of getting into raising meat rabbits and are thinking of breeding the brown one. What breed are they?


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 26, 2010)

The lop looks like a mini lop. The other 2 look like mixes. They are all cute!


----------



## lorihadams (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks, the 2 white ones are really sweet but the brown one is a b****! That's why we're thinking of using her to breed and then eat.


----------



## JoieDeViveRabbitry (Feb 27, 2010)

They're cute, but seriously; if you want Meat rabbits you really should go with a meat breed...
 You will get much more meat for all the food you will put in.
 Those look small, might want to butcher all three for one meal!


----------



## dbunni (Feb 27, 2010)

Agree totally with above ... these would make nice bunny squab, but not good meat production rabbits.  There is a time in breeding when we decided to get in or cut the losses ... this is one.  Find a nice meat breed ... NZ/Cal ... and go for it.  Production on these 2 breeds at 10 weeks is the same as what you have pictured at a year.  Less feed more meat.  MR and Lops are cute, but not really edible.


----------



## lorihadams (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks guys, like I said, they were gifts....love them for the bunny berries, my plants look great! We would go with a meat breed definitely in the future.


----------

